# Youtube - Abgebrochene Uploads fortsetzen



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

Ich hab die letzten drei Tage ein 5 GB Mammutprojekt auf Youtube hochgeladen, mit einer 3000er Leitung dauert es leider etwas. Heute morgen hatte ich aber wahrscheinlich das Problem das der PC zwecks Update neugestartet hat und der Upload deswegen bei ca. 90% abgebrochen wurde. In der Youtube FAQ steht das man den Upload mit Chrome/Firefox einfach wiederaufnehmen kann indem man die selbe Datei wieder hochlädt. Leider fängt er bei mir jetzt erneut von 0% an.

Irgendjemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Ich hab nicht wirklich Lust den PC nochmal 3 Tage laufen zu lassen um ein Video hochzuladen...



> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In Chrome und Firefox 4+ kannst du nicht nur Dateien von bis zu 20 GB hochladen, sondern auch Uploads fortsetzen, falls während des Uploads die Verbindung verloren ging. [/font]*Du kannst Uploads auch dann fortsetzen, wenn du die Seite verlassen hast.*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Sobald du die [/font]Upload-Seite[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] erneut öffnest und dieselbe Datei erneut hochladen möchtest, springt die Fortschrittsleiste zum letzten Status vor der Unterbrechung zurück.[/font]


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2011)

Schon mal kurz gewartet als du es erneut hochgeladen hast? So 10-30mins? Manchmal dauert es ein bisschen und dann rattert er auf einmal bis zu deinen 90% wieder durch.


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2011)

test ich grad nochmal

edit: mit altem uploader gehts, fängt aber trotz allem wieder von vorne an <.<


----------



## LeWhopper (8. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> test ich grad nochmal
> 
> edit: jetzt bekomm ich andauernd die meldung: [font="arial, sans-serif"]Die Datei, die du hochlädst, ist möglicherweise keine gültige Videodatei. Weitere Informationen findest du unter[/font]empfohlene Dateitypen für Uploads



Nach einem Neustart wird der Upload komplett neu gestartet. Du hast zwar das schon fast fertige Video bei dir in der Liste. Aber bei mir musste ich es dann auch komplett neu hochladen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Dezember 2011)

wie lang ist das? 2h 1080p? encodier das vernünftig


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2011)

30 min 1080p, variable bitrate 30mbits+


----------



## Legendary (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du das hochgeladen hast will ich den link bitte mal.


----------



## Zukane (10. Dezember 2011)

Also 5 Gb für 1080p und 30 Minuten ist verdammt viel. Ich habe für ein 1080p Video in ca 20 Minuten nur 600 mb 
Außerdem sollte man in Orginal Qualität (2048x1152) hochladen da Youtube viel mehr Qualität freigibt und auch noch kleiner ist als 1080p Dateien. Ist aber ehrlich so.
Viel angenehmen für die Zuschauer. Das Video sieht besser aus weil Youtube ne bessere Qualität freigibt. Sogar 720p Videos sehen im Fenster von Youtube noch super aus.
Der h.264 Codec mit dem x264 Encoder ist immernoch der Beste.

Mein größtes Video war bisschen über 5 Gb groß allerdings war das auch eine Stunde lang und in 1080p. Firefox kann bei Youtube kein 1080p abspielen da Dateien über 5 GB Firefox nicht
abspielt.

So mal jetzt zum Thema:
Hab grade ein Testvideo mit 71 MB bis zu 5 % hochgeladen, den Tab bei Firefox geschlossen (also nicht auf abbrechen gegangen) und den Upload neu geöffnet mit dem gleichen Video und es hat 
bei 5 % wieder angefangen.


----------



## Arosk (10. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wenn du das hochgeladen hast will ich den link bitte mal.



Muss erst Zeit finden bis ich wieder hochladen kann.


----------

